# Moss Lover's Thread



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Which moss is your favorite? Post up those photos!


----------



## Tunacan (Jan 7, 2008)

Java is my best 
This is my tank. 
I bought starmoss. i'm going to receive them next week.


----------



## kana (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm going to resurrect this thread because I would like to see more pictures and opinions of different mosses.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you Kana. I thought this thread would get alot of response. I will work on some pics. Where are all you people with excellent macro shots? Mosses are really beautiful up close. So far my favorite is flame moss. I have also, Christmas, Taiwan, java, and fissidens.Oh yeah, and my cute little marimo ball..:icon_smil 
Beautiful tank Tunacan!{cute name too..hehe}


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

I am not a very good photographer but here are a few:

20g with Fissidens fontanus and xmas moss wall








Fissidens fontanus








Fissidens fontanus








Xmas moss wall








Erect moss tree


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome jrs. It looks like there's a green sea serpent in your tank..lol  I think your pics are great, especially the cherry shrimp.

Here is my favorite, Flame Moss











the tank on the left has christmas moss on the driftwood


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I've got some taiwan moss. I just trimmed up this rock the other day, which explains the fronds being so short. 

Here's a couple shots with the other inhabitants posing with the rock


----------

